# HDMI Cable



## abstractworld123 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an LCD tv with a HDMI cable connected to my computer

I was using Windows 7 Ultimate and the HDMI cable produced sound off the TV speakers

I got a virus and had to reformat back to windows XP. Now I have no sound coming from the TV Speakers, instead it comes from my headphones.

I know that windows 7 sets everything up for you and windows xp doesnt so I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix it

I use realtek


What i want to fix is how to get sound on my TV from computer on windows XP


----------



## Oily (Mar 13, 2006)

Click the Start button, go to Control Panel and click switch to classic view in the top left if needed, then click on Sound and Audio Devices.
You will then be presented with the Sound and Audio options for your computer, click on the Audio tab and you can change the default output device.


----------



## abstractworld (Aug 18, 2011)

heres my s/s of the audio tab
it doesnt have any other selection other than this



http://imgur.com/eP3CJ


----------

